# Press Release: DISH Network Expands MPEG-4 Advanced Delivery System



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

*DISH Network Expands MPEG-4 Advanced Delivery System To Reach 32 Markets*​
*Leads Industry in Offering Best Quality Video and Sound for both Standard and High Definition Programming*​
*ENGLEWOOD, Colo. - Oct. 15, 2008* - DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the digital television leader, today announced it will begin transmitting the industry's most advanced MPEG-4 delivery system to consumers in 11 additional markets in the eastern half of the United States. Now, consumers who sign up for DISH Network® in 32 markets will receive all standard and high definition programming in the MPEG-4 Advanced Video Coding Standard, which provides the best picture quality on any TV. In August, DISH Network became the first pay-TV provider to offer all-MPEG-4 service.

New customers in 32 designated markets* in the eastern half of the U.S. who sign up for any DISH Network HD package will receive the industry's most advanced delivery system on all televisions connected to DISH Network service. This includes all standard and high definition programming broadcast in MPEG-4 via DISH Network's award-winning MPEG-4 HD and HD DVR receivers. Additional markets will be announced at a later date.

To maximize the MPEG-4 TV experience, new customers can sign up for the best experience, quality and value in high definition with DISH Network's TurboHD, the only 100 percent high definition programming package in the industry, starting at $24.99 per month. TurboHD is available in three separate tiers and comprises special "turbo-charged" features and benefits such as DISH Network's industry- and customer-favorite DVRs, movies in 1080p resolution quality comparable to Blu-Ray disc™, and the most-watched HD channels that may be viewed on any TV - analog, digital or high definition. DISH Network offers up to 114 national HD channels today and will offer up to 150 channels by the end of the year.

Current DISH Network customers looking to add the industry's best high definition experience can get a "turbo-charged" HD package for as little as $10 more per month.

For more information about DISH Network's MPEG-4 service, 1080p programming, new HD channels, and TurboHD system and packages, visit www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474).

The newly-added 11 markets include Beaumont-Port Arthur, Texas; Boston; Grand Rapids-Kalamazoo-Battle Creek, Mich; Greenville-New Bern-Washington, N.C.; Lansing, Mich.; Madison, Wis.; Milwaukee, Wis.; Norfolk-Portsmouth-Newport News, Va.; Orlando-Daytona Beach-Melbourne, Fla. West Palm Beach-Fort Pierce, Fla.; Wilkes Barre-Scranton, Pa. The first 21 markets launched in August are:.Cleveland; Richmond, Va.; Baltimore.; Columbia, S.C.; Tampa, Fla; Green Bay, Wis.; Greensboro, N.C.; Providence, R.I.; Greenville, S.C., Knoxville, Tenn.; Raleigh, N.C.; Chicago; Detroit; Charlotte, N.C.; Dallas; Nashville, Tenn.; Minneapolis, Minn.; Philadelphia.; Washington, D.C.; New York, N.Y.; and Hartford, Conn. Additional markets will be added at a later date.​
# # #​
*About DISH Network Corporation*
DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the leader in digital television, provides approximately 13.79 million satellite TV customers as of June 30, 2008 with industry-leading customer satisfaction which has surpassed major cable TV providers for eight consecutive years. DISH Network also provides customers with award-winning HD and DVR technology including the ViP722™ HD DVR, which received the Editors' Choice awards from both CNET and PC Magazine. In addition, subscribers enjoy access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, and a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry. DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com/aboutus or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I've been added.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Rob Glasser said:


> New customers in 32 designated markets* in the eastern half of the U.S. who sign up for any DISH Network HD package will receive the industry's most advanced delivery system on all televisions connected to DISH Network service.


And your installer will know how to do this...SOON. 

Sorry, just couldn't pass that up.


----------



## dishguy77 (Oct 9, 2008)

can you say 1000.4? I knew you could.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Man, I wonder why Atlanta is being held back. Large market with a lots of potential customers who cannot get Dish now because of trees and low line of sight to 119.


----------



## stanggt03 (Jun 13, 2006)

What they don't mention is that every customer in these areas has to purchase MPG4 receivers, so they have no choice but to pay more per month, even if they don't have HD TVs.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

I live in Minneapolis, MN will I get this new encoding system?


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Not sure you can _purchase_ the new VIP series receivers out right. But even if you could why would you? A more correct statement would be "you have to upgrade to an MPEG4 Receiver." Just an observation.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

stanggt03 said:


> What they don't mention is that every customer in these areas has to purchase MPG4 receivers, so they have no choice but to pay more per month, even if they don't have HD TVs.


MPEG4 has nothing to do with HD. Its a compression algorithm. A better way of squeezing more data in the same pipe. Loosely defined.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tkrandall said:


> Man, I wonder why Atlanta is being held back. Large market with a lots of potential customers who cannot get Dish now because of trees and low line of sight to 119.


36+ degrees elevation is better than anyone in Seattle gets (and Seattle is a whole lot more hilly). As it is, there is only the Georgia PBS SD feed on 119W. Even for 129W, the elevation is greater than 28 degrees and that will get you over trees that are half as tall as they are distant if you use a roof mount.

119W offers only the Georgia PBS SD station to Atlanta subscribers; all other MPEG2 SD are on 110W.

Atlanta's southern longitude gives it an advantage over many areas in terms of elevation.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

So far the only E* receivers with MPEG-4 are the HD receivers. The Eastern Arc will have, for the first time anywhere, SD channels encoded in MPEG-4. E* will probably give out ViP 222 receivers to new customers wanting SD only in these markets.


----------



## dishguy77 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd have to agree only the fringe area to the north of Atlanta has major line of sight issues. North/South Carolina and some places in TN are mountainous regions so dish decided to go with those first. Atlanta will have it's SDs added to EA eventually until then you'll have to live with EA and a 110 wing dish and MPEG-2 SD locals.


----------



## stanggt03 (Jun 13, 2006)

EXTACAMO said:


> Not sure you can _purchase_ the new VIP series receivers out right. But even if you could why would you? A more correct statement would be "you have to upgrade to an MPEG4 Receiver." Just an observation.


Of course you don't have to _buy_ the receiver. Sorry, what I meant was that you have to have all MPG4 capable receivers, which currently are the HD receivers and cost $2/mo more apiece. And, if you want DVR, you'll have to pay the upgrade fee for the 722, or you can get the single tuner DVR, but that means you'll be paying extra per month because you'll need one more receiver.



EXTACAMO said:


> MPEG4 has nothing to do with HD. Its a compression algorithm. A better way of squeezing more data in the same pipe. Loosely defined.


I understand this, but also understand that, as stated above, the only MPG4 receivers are the HD ones right now, which cost $2 more per month. Fine for people with multiple HD tv's. Not cool for those who only have 1 HD but have 4 rooms.


----------



## dishguy77 (Oct 9, 2008)

you could pay the upgrade for a 622, lol. I really think that once EA is well established and the new line of HD receivers is released some of the fees ascociated with the 622 and 211/211k will disapear for SD users. Long term this puts E* into a position to eventually stop transmitting a chunk of national SDs and just have them down convert at the MPEG-4 receiver.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Yea, It cost me $300.00 over 2yrs. ago when I upgraded to the 622 that including a 60ft. run of new RG6, buried. Another dish for 61.5 and all new pro+ lnb's plus realignment of my existing Dish 500. I thought that was a pretty good deal back then.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Great! We are in there. Bye Bye flaky 129! I will have to climb on the roof this weekend and see if there is a gap in my trees to the east. Sadly, most of my trees are on that side of the house.


----------



## stanggt03 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm not saying it's not a good idea in the long term, but while they're still charging more even if you're not all HD, and are not given a choice, it's not completely fair to the customer.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

dishguy77 said:


> you could pay the upgrade for a 622, lol. I really think that once EA is well established and the new line of HD receivers is released some of the fees ascociated with the 622 and 211/211k will disapear for SD users. Long term this puts E* into a position to eventually stop transmitting a chunk of national SDs and just have them down convert at the MPEG-4 receiver.


It's happening already! I'm an SD customer with a 622. They waived the HD enabling fee for my account since the 622 was a replacement for a long line of buggy 921's. I never subbed to HD programming since I don't have an HDTV yet. I got the 921 to "future proof" my E* equipment (and to get the integrated OTA ATSC tuner).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jkane said:


> Bye Bye flaky 129!


Flaky 129W will be replaced within 75 days or so anyway. The launch of Ciel 2 is scheduled for December 3, 2008.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

harsh said:


> Flaky 129W will be replaced within 75 days or so anyway. The launch of Ciel 2 is scheduled for December 3, 2008.


I certainly appreciate your optimism.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

with the exception of having only 1 dish for a vip722, is there any other benefits that will be included with eastern arc. like improved pq for SD content ?


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

digital223 said:


> with the exception of having only 1 dish for a vip722, is there any other benefits that will be included with eastern arc. like improved pq for SD content ?


I think that the new MPEG 4 encoding will make the SDTV look better.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

space86 said:


> I think that the new MPEG 4 encoding will make the SDTV look better.


Thanks, I thought I had read that somewhere. Now I will have to decide if I want the new 1000.4 dish.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

space86 said:


> I think that the new MPEG 4 encoding will make the SDTV look better.


It should be interesting as the consensus is that the resolution is actually lower on the EA SD. Hopefully the bitrate makes up for it.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

I have installed the 1000.4 dish and I can't tell the difference on the SD.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Currently I have a 721 and a VIP 211 on Dish 1000, does this mean the 721 will stop working eventually? Do I need a new dish as well?


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

Link said:


> Currently I have a 721 and a VIP 211 on Dish 1000, does this mean the 721 will stop working eventually? Do I need a new dish as well?


Doing a quick search I found this:
Dish Letter: Upgrade Receiver (721 etc)


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

dishguy77 said:


> I'd have to agree only the fringe area to the north of Atlanta has major line of sight issues. North/South Carolina and some places in TN are mountainous regions so dish decided to go with those first. Atlanta will have it's SDs added to EA eventually until then you'll have to live with EA and a 110 wing dish and MPEG-2 SD locals.


I understand what you are saying but I think you are underestimating the number of potenital customers who cannot get Dish (or even DirecTV) now due to trees. Perhaps their house is located such that there are trees to the SW, but not to the SE. Trees close enough to houses to present line or sight issues are very very common in this area. Eastern Arc may provide a solution for them.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I see this morning where Dish has added 21 more markets as of today. Atlanta is among them.
http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/081023/lath513.html?.v=27


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the entire Press Release:

*DISH Network Expands MPEG-4 Advanced Delivery System
To Reach 52 Markets​*
_*Leads Industry in Offering Best Quality Video and Sound for both Standard and High Definition Programming​*_
*ENGLEWOOD, Colo. - Oct. 23, 2008* - DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the digital television leader, today announced it will begin transmitting the industry's most advanced MPEG-4 delivery system to consumers in 21 additional markets in the eastern half of the United States. Now, consumers who sign up for DISH Network® in 52 markets will receive all standard and high definition programming in the MPEG-4 Advanced Video Coding Standard, which provides the best picture quality on any TV. In August, DISH Network became the first pay-TV provider to offer all-MPEG-4 service.

New customers in 52 designated markets* in the eastern half of the U.S. who sign up for any DISH Network HD package will receive the industry's most advanced delivery system on all televisions connected to DISH Network service. This includes all standard and high definition programming broadcast in MPEG-4 via DISH Network's award-winning MPEG-4 HD and HD DVR receivers. Additional markets will be announced at a later date.

To maximize the MPEG-4 TV experience, new customers can sign up for the best experience, quality and value in high definition with DISH Network's TurboHD, the only 100 percent high definition programming package in the industry, starting at $24.99 per month. TurboHD is available in three separate tiers and comprises special "turbo-charged" features and benefits such as DISH Network's industry- and customer-favorite DVRs, movies in 1080p resolution quality comparable to Blu-Ray disc™, and the most-watched HD channels that may be viewed on any TV - analog, digital or high definition. DISH Network offers up to 114 national HD channels today and will offer up to 150 channels by the end of the year.

Current DISH Network customers looking to add the industry's best high definition experience can get a "turbo-charged" HD package for as little as $10 more per month.

For more information about DISH Network's MPEG-4 service, 1080p programming, new HD channels, and TurboHD system and packages, visit www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474).

_*The newly-added 21 markets include: Abilene-Sweetwater, Texas; Atlanta; Birmingham (Anniston and Tuscaloosa), Ala.; Chattanooga, Tenn.; Columbia-Jefferson City, Mo.; Des Moines-Ames, Iowa; Florence-Myrtle-Beach, S.C.; Ft. Myers-Naples, Fla.; Huntsville-Decatur (Florence), Ala.; Jackson, Miss.; Joplin-Pittsburg, Mo.; Lincoln and Hastings-Kearney, Neb.; Memphis, Tenn.; Mobile-Pensacola (Ft. Walton Beach), Fla.; Omaha, Neb.; Quincy-Hannibal-Keokuk, Ill.; Sherman, Texas/Ada, Okla.; South Bend-Elkhart, Ind.; St. Louis; Topeka, Kan.; and Waco-Temple-Bryan; Texas. The first 31 markets launched are: Baltimore; Beaumont-Port Arthur, Texas; Boston; Chicago; Charlotte, N.C.; Cleveland; Columbia, S.C.; Detroit; Grand Rapids-Kalamazoo-Battle Creek, Mich; Green Bay, Wis.; Greensboro, N.C.; Greenville-New Bern-Washington, N.C.; Hartford, Conn; Knoxville, Tenn.; Lansing, Mich.; Madison, Wis.; Milwaukee, Wis.; Minneapolis, Minn.; Nashville, Tenn.; Norfolk-Portsmouth-Newport News, Va.; New York; Providence, R.I.; Orlando-Daytona Beach-Melbourne, Fla.; Philadelphia.; Raleigh, N.C.; Richmond, Va.; Tampa, Fla.; Washington, D.C.; West Palm Beach-Fort Pierce, Fla.; and Wilkes Barre-Scranton, Pa._

# # #​
*About DISH Network Corporation*
DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the leader in digital television, provides approximately 13.79 million satellite TV customers as of June 30, 2008 with industry-leading customer satisfaction which has surpassed major cable TV providers for eight consecutive years. DISH Network also provides customers with award-winning HD and DVR technology including the ViP722™ HD DVR, which received the Editors' Choice awards from both CNET and PC Magazine. In addition, subscribers enjoy access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, and a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry. DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com/aboutus or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

I wonder why Houston hasn't been included yet. Yet, small markets like Sherman and Beaumont have been included.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

With MPEG-4 I do not see much of a picture quality improvement.


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

do current HD customers get this automatically?? its so hard to follow all the stuff they are doing with these HD packages


----------



## dishguy77 (Oct 9, 2008)

Currently in my area they try for western arc first and if no line of sight is available for 129 or 119 the job is modified to eastern arc but it's rare because of the VIP requirement.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Deke Rivers said:


> do current HD customers get this automatically?? its so hard to follow all the stuff they are doing with these HD packages


That's what I'm wondering too...

I assuming that if your receiver has been upgraded to Turbo HD via software update a while back then you are MPEG-4 compliant for SD content. But then again, I may be wrong.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Can the west coast have some love E* please.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> That's what I'm wondering too...
> 
> I assuming that if your receiver has been upgraded to Turbo HD via software update a while back then you are MPEG-4 compliant for SD content. But then again, I may be wrong.


Add me to the list of totally confused customers. I have two 622s which say they've been turbo-charged. I have dishes for 110, 119, 129 and 61.5. I subscribe to Everything Pak, Gold HD with Platinuim HD, and locals including 4 in HD. My HD locals are now on both 129 and 61.5. All this for a mere $131/month, at least until the annual increase next January or February. So do I get All MPEG-4 or do I need even more equipment and an even higher monthly fee?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

My understanding is a VIP is MPEG4 enabled assuming it has a recent software version. Doesn't matter if the video is HD or SD.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Turbo HD is a minor improvement in encoding of 8PSK signals, most of which are MPEG-4.

Mostly it is an overblown PR campaign to take the spotlight off Dish's lack of HD progress.

Picture improvement may or may not be involved.


----------

